# Old School 1993 A/D/S/ PQ20.2 Power Plate Four (4) Channel Amp



## mizatt32 (Sep 10, 2010)

My amp for sale 

Old School 1993 A D s PQ20 2 Power Plate Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier | eBay


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

mizatt32 said:


> My amp for sale
> 
> Old School 1993 A D s PQ20 2 Power Plate Four 4 Channel Amp Amplifier | eBay


LOL, didn't realize it until just now but I'm your Buyer!


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

**** mother ****!

SOLD ALREADY!!!!! >=[


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

GTFO RYAN! I WANTED YOUR RS12 A/D/S SUBS TOO!!! HAHAH


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Frijoles24 said:


> GTFO RYAN! I WANTED YOUR RS12 A/D/S SUBS TOO!!! HAHAH


Sorry Dude! I have a really nice First Gen PQ20 if interested. PM me.

Sorry Matt, not trying to hyjack your thread.


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

lol nah, ive done side by side with pq20 and 20.2. more authority on the 20.2. Thanks tho! 

=)


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Frijoles24 said:


> lol nah, ive done side by side with pq20 and 20.2. more authority on the 20.2. Thanks tho!
> 
> =)


Sent you a PM


----------

